# Anyone mix their own food?



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

I used to make my own rodent mix when I raised fancy mice. I was wondering if anyone here mixes their own pigeon food? My local petstore carries a lot of different seeds as well as corn individually in bulk. I only have one bird to feed. Wondering if there are any recipes out there for good wholesome homemade mixes? After researching their diet, it seems that doing your own mix should be possible. The attraction for me is that I could then control the quality and quantity of the ingredients I use.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

No Comment---------
As other pigeon flyers would disagree with me.
But you sound as if you are an expert about feed---SO do your thing.


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm no expert, I only did it for fancy mice. (Years ago). I am not sure about ratios that you would mix and also whether commercial feed companies add nutrients to their feed somehow? I don't want to deprive him of nutrition. Just wondering if anyone has done it...


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

some racers on here do mix there own feed. they may be able to help


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Emma must be an expert -as he does not trust commercial pigeon feed companies.
So he must know something we do NOT know.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Some areas it is hard to fing a pigeon mix anymore. And easyer to mix your own. And some pigeon mix today is not very good at all They use the low grade grains and do not do a good job cleaning it But sure charge and good price. 1 bird you would not have to buy much to have a good mix. Or might just get pellets and do not worry about a mix.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Some flyers do mix their feed--but it is for certain/distance races.
And some of us give the pigeons Perscriptin DRUGs for some Races.


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, I didn't realize this question would meet with such hostility. I'm sorry I asked.  It is not at all unusual in the raising of other animals for hobbyists to create their own feeds and play around with what works best for their animals. It is usually a topic that people enjoy sharing info about. I really did not mean to offend anyone. I was simply curious to learn what pigeon people did. I for one have been having a very difficult time finding a pigeon/dove mix in any pet store around here. Mixing my own would have been helpful. Lets just consider this subject closed, I will not ask anymore.


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Also, I came to this board as someone who found a pigeon and am trying to do the best I can for it. Questions that newbies ask should not be met with such hostility. I am not quite comfortable at this point asking any further questions. It is too bad really, as I thought that one of the main goals of this forum was to help others.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

One year I fed only Purina GOLD pellets and flew the birds up to the 300 mile race.
I did not WIN--but the birds were in the top 10%.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

my mix has millet seeds, hulled (?) sunflower seeds, Peanuts (November got a little underweight in the past month, so as I heard peanuts are fatty, I've tried to fatten him with these), dry split peas, broken corn, Milo seeds (not sure, but I think this is the right name), and some wheat.

I also give him fruits (which he being a very strange pigeon, rejects), banana, apple, papaya, a little mango.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Keep asking whatever you want. Don't let the comments get you down.
I have considered mixing my own but TBH did not look to far into it.
I feed excello brand mix which is out of Denver. Depending upon which variety I get I am looking at around 10 different seeds and grain and between 20-30$ for 50pounds. I think it would cost me more just tracking down all the different kinds then buying out right.

And mixing your own seed is not un-common. I just think it may seem un-necessary to many as there are dozens of seed companies that specialize in domestic Pigeon feed.
People that mix are usually flyers of Homers or Tipplers or Rollers. To do it for one birds may be overkill.
You can buy good feed with a variety of protein, fat and fiber levels to meet your needs.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Emma--just sit back and think about what choice Feral pigeons have for feed.
And its 1,000's of them.
Pigeons can live on almost "nothing".


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Sky tx, I understand that, I do. But if I can help him to live a full and longer life than the typical feral pigeon, why not do that? I try to feed all of my animals as well as I can. When I got my cockatiel, his breeder stressed to me that he could live to a ripe old age if I provided him with a wide variety of good quality foods (fruit, veggies etc...). If I just fed a seed mix, then his lifespan might not be as good. I guess I am assuming that he same would be true for a pigeon. Why else does everyone give vitamins, and probiotics and all of the other stuff I've been reading about on here? Health is directly related to diet. I know there are some great commercial foods out there, but my local pet store has one type of food for doves, and it doesn't look that spectacular.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Emma--Good post
Now you make me WONDER how I managed to keep 2 cock birds for 20 years feeding them everday pigeon feed.-nothing SPECIAL.


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

You know what? This forum is totally not worth this. I'll go check out some books at the library and go from there. Sorry guys.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Great Emma--JUST be sure and post your Idea what we should be feeding our birds.


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Sky Tx, I totally do not get what your deal is? I did not come here to imply that you did not know what to feed your birds, or that you were not feeding them correctly. I want to make that clear. I have not found a place that readily carries pigeon feed in my area, and so need some options. I think that the moderators on these forums need to be aware of your bullying behavior. This is simply not needed on a forum like this. I know I should really be ignoring your remarks, and from this point on I will. But your remarks on this thread have been very akin to a troll. Good luck with your pigeons, and yes, I am sure you are very experienced and know much more than I do. That is why I sought help on this forum to begin with. And if I had an idea of what to be feeding my birds, why would I have asked on here? Have a good day.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Emma--Send John D. an e-mail.
He is always looking for reasons to BANN me again.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Emma your local pet shop is not going to have domestic Pigeon feed. Where in MI do you live I will see if I can find something.
In your 'User CP' you can click on the ignore list and add whomsoever you desire. When they post somewhere it will show that they posted but will hide the message from you.
Don't leave the forum because of this. 
Sky probably forgot one of his half dozen pills today.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sky tx said:


> Emma--Send John D. an e-mail.
> He is always looking for reasons to BANN me again.


You have been itching to get yourself banned, haven't you Sky. Why? Oh, yes, that's right - you want the attention, don't you? You want to look like a victim and cry for sympathy, right? You want to read all the posts about whatever happened to 'poor old Sky'.

*OK - you got your wish!*


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, hopefully we haven't lost Emma for life. Believe me emma sky is really the only one who acts like that and it is a terrible reflection upon a forum from which I have learned so much.

I actually mixed my own food for fun when I was getting started. A lot of people mix their own food because it can be cheaper- It depends on where you buy your grains and such. I bought mine from a health food coop- so, it was not cheap- but then I mixed it with cheap wild bird seed- which has the millet and such, and according to the math I used, my percentages of protein, fats, and carbs were about as good as you can get.  
I used a link that showed what the nutritional value by weight is for various ingredients- I will look for it, and post it if/when I find it. 

Even just getting wally world cheapo bird seed and adding split peas and popcorn can be a decent enough feed if you are in a pickle though.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

*Link*

Here ya go- this page helped me a lot. 
http://www.npausa.com/keeping/feeding.htm


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i do the same thing at times, if i can't aford a $40 bag of pigeon feed at my local feed store i will mix my own and save a bundle, i get deluxe wild bird seed which has, milet, milo, cracked corn, othe tiny seeds if some kind & small sun flower seeds, i then add split peas, lentils, saf flower seed, brown & white rice and pop corn to mix, they love every last bit. I also started giving them some greens and sliced carrots which they are still being picky over


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link that is exactly what I was looking for! 
Yes, I found it fun to mix my mouse diet as well. When I had my horse, I was really into her nutrition too. It is interesting stuff! Now if only I was as interested in my own nutrition!


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Emma, I got some of the same type responses when I asked abouit making my own feed. I have several more birds than you do. I currently have 18 fantails and 4 homers along with parrolettes(3) and chickens about 20. I buy wheat straight from the farmer every year already as my bantam chickens did better on it than cracked corn when mixed with laying crumble. My fantails lived on this diet for over a year and done well raising several young. Laying pellets of crumble for chickens is a "complete" diet. I fouind that in winter though the birds lost weight as this diet is designed for chicken houses which the number of birds keep each other warm. So I added cracked corn to add more starch for added warmth. I just kept the practice come the next spring. In winter the ratio gets heavier on grain and less crumble. My pigeons now get a few more seeds put in the mix like red and white millet. I do not use split peas in my mixes due to the fact parrolettes are killed by them.


----------



## Goodger (Sep 21, 2011)

I mix in more corn (maize) and peas in to my mix as we get out in distance, i will add linseed from time to time as well, but not as much these days as i use oil on the feed.

If you only have fancy birds though or birds that wont be flying any great lenth of time, i'd stick to feeding them a very light mix, otherwise they'll get too fat, which isn't good and when you go to breed them you can end up with problems with unfertile eggs until you knock some weight off them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some flax seed to the mix is also good.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Emmastaff said:


> Thanks for the link that is exactly what I was looking for!
> Yes, I found it fun to mix my mouse diet as well. When I had my horse, I was really into her nutrition too. It is interesting stuff! Now if only I was as interested in my own nutrition!


I'm just relieved that I didn't post it too late- and that you came back and gave us a chance. 

My club buys feed by the pallet, sells for a few bucks more than cost to cover shipping- and also to fund our 4H program- but they also get bags of barley too and some folks mix that in to make the feed stretch out. I am going through just over 50 lbs a month at 20 bucks a bag- not bad, but it would be twice as expensive through the feed store. I'm gonna get a bag of barley next time too- it is about 10 bucks for 50 lbs, so that makes it all very economical. Since you just have the one pigeon at this point  you can make all sorts of fun mixes and you bird can have a lot of variety.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I feed Purgrain European Supreme, Contains: Canada Peas, Small Yellow Corn, Red Milo, Safflower, Maple Peas, White *****, Whole Wheat, White Millet, Austrian Peas, Canary Seed, Red Millet, Rice, Buckwheat, Vetch.

Purgrain Short Beak Mix, Contains: Austrian Peas, White Millet, Whole Wheat, Red Milo, Oat Groats, White *****, Red Millet, Buckwheat, Rice.

and I also add red and white millet, flax, hemp, canola and pop corn, depending on the season


----------

